# New Phone Search



## xxxlovefactorxxx (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys I am trying to find a new phone. I have compiled a list of the things I want and the budget should exceed no more than $500.

So here's the list:
3 mega pixels or higher. Front facing camera phone. 4G. Memory needs to be higher than 32,000 MB with longer battery life (superior battery life). Small size, preferably lightweight. Can stream videos and share videos. PDA phone. GSM. Android. And preferably longer than wider 

It can be slide or bar, but no flip!

Thanks for the suggestions xD


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I would say put the Samsung Infuse at the bottom of your list. It sucks. If my contract expired today I'd be upgrading.


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

Dont settle for an android phone. Wait for the new iphone. You're welcome!


----------



## xxxlovefactorxxx (May 27, 2012)

Would y'all mind explaining why each phone sucks? @Aqualung why does the Samsung Infuse suck, and @dann, I'm assuming Iphone is more upgraded than Android?


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

The touch screen is flaky. Sometimes it responds to touch, other times it does nothing. Locks up a lot & I have to take the battery out & put it back in to reset it. About 3 times a day. Then it kept powering off & was difficult to power up until it finally quit. Got it replaced & the second one does the same thing. My wife has one with the same problems. I had an iphone before & loved it. I just wanted a bigger screen. I'll probably go back to an iphone when my contract expires.


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus, the iPhones are better built and run a more stable OS in my opinion, but they don't run 4G, they have far less customizable features, the processor is slower, they don't run flash, and there are few IOS specific apps left these days.


I say this as an iPhone owner, but my friend's Nexus is great.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Love my Samsung Galaxy S2, fits your search profile. The only pain is writing long ass posts here on PerC, I really need a computer for that. ^^ The S3 will be coming out soon but by the time my contract expires, I'll be looking to the S4 or S5 probably xD iPhones are nice but mhm, just doesn't suit me. 

I don't really know why you made a thread here, while there are many tech forums and websites that would be much better sources.

I always try to find cnet.com reviews for electronics. Here's an example: Samsung Galaxy S III Review - Watch CNET's Video Review


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

i'll second the galaxy s2 since i got mine i've changed my mind on getting a netbook, phones does everythngi the netbook would have and its more portable, add a 32gb memeory card (really cheap for them atm) and most of my musics on it as well (and i kow the netbook woudl still be a bigger screen and kbd, but its not worth the money just for that)

on iphone, they have a lot of fans and thir software is written for the phone, but they also mean your locked into apple for anything else you want. samsung also have the best screens for brightly lit environments (apple have licenced this tech for the next iphone (and given it thier own name so they can make it look like its their idea) but atm if you want it its only on the newer samsungs (galaxy s2 or newer)

android also happily links into pretty much everything else, eg on a pc it just shows up as a usb memory stick (memory card and the internal memory both show up), so no special software for linking (not sure if all iphones requier itunes to link or just older ones, i know where i work we had to set up someones ipad for them, as it needed a computer to get it running (apple released an update to fix that, but update needs a pc to download it and put it on so....)


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Get a Samsung Galaxy S2 or S3 =P ....I love my S2 ...and I don't think Ill buy anything else until maybe the S5 comes out xD 
it gives me everything I would want with a smartphone and more.....

also try this site GSMArena.com - GSM phone reviews, news, opinions, votes, manuals and more...

you can find out pretty much anything about phones and you can compare phones with detailed specs...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

I am very anxiously awaiting my Samsung Galaxy S3 with AT&T. The phone cost only $150 upgrading through Amazon Wireless (I was eligible for the 2-year upgrade). You are limited to only 16GB onboard memory if you go with AT&T which is a major problem for me, so I spent $100 on a 64GB Class 10 MicroSD card which ups the memory to 80GB essentially for $250 total. As far as what you are looking for with video streaming, front facing camera and long lasting battery, this is really the best option.

The only issue that I might see for you is that you asked for a smaller phone, but when you actually hold the S3 up against an iPhone, it really isn't that much bigger despite a much larger screen. If you go with Tmobile, you can get the 32GB variant but you won't get LTE capability like with AT&T's version. Obviously Sprint and Verizon's versions are not going to work as they are CDMA.

I'm upgrading from an iPhone 3GS. I spent quite awhile (like a week) comparing all the features of Android vs. iOS as well as all my options with Android, and the truth is you get more for your money with Android. I think Android has finally come far enough to where it is usable without being frustrated that it doesn't do something like the iPhone does. In fact, in most cases, it seems to do more. The iPhone's strength is ease of use at this point, along with the likelihood that more niche apps will only be available for the iPhone.

With that said, I double checked every app I use in the Android store and they were all there, including ones I had to jailbreak my iPhone for. Quite frankly, I tried to stick with Apple because I have enjoyed my iPhone, but all I see is much more innovation with Android (and Windows 8/Windows Phone 8 too) and I think Apple is past their peak. Plus it is getting harder and harder to break into iOS and I'm tired of not being able to update my software because it will ruin all the features I need to jailbreak for. I find it to be ridiculous that Apple keeps fighting and blocking off jailbreaking to protect their precious "user experience" when anyone who is jailbreaking clearly isn't satisfied with Apple's UX or their app ecosystem's rules in the first place.

As it stands right now, the Galaxy S3 is the best phone in the world, period. I don't know if the next iPhone will top it, but I wouldn't have bought this phone if I really thought it would. You can make minor arguments here and there that maybe the camera app of the HTC One X is better or that it has a nicer case, but overall the S3 is the clear winner.

If you don't have an upgrade available, or you are just buying it at retail price to go to any GSM carrier you want without a contract like one of the tiny guys that piggy backs on the large networks, then maybe the Galaxy S2 or Galaxy Nexus would be better and cheaper options that still deliver what you need.


----------



## xxxlovefactorxxx (May 27, 2012)

DarwinsBastard said:


> Samsung Galaxy Nexus, the iPhones are better built and run a more stable OS in my opinion, but they don't run 4G, they have far less customizable features, the processor is slower, they don't run flash, and there are few IOS specific apps left these days.
> 
> 
> I say this as an iPhone owner, but my friend's Nexus is great.



So which iPhone do you use?


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

TheRamona369 said:


> So which iPhone do you use?


I use a 4, but those things are true of the 4s (even with its better processor) too.

the one thing the 4s really does have, is a great camera.

here is a head to head

Comparing Samsung Galaxy Nexus 32GB vs. Apple iPhone 4S 64GB - 18 Reasons for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus 32GB - VERSUS IO


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

The new iphone which is expected to come out in the fall will supposedly have a larger screen with 4g LTE capabilities. If you want a refined phone that does what you expect it to do and does it well, I'd go with an iPhone.

It is true you can personalize things with an android phone, but that often requires rooting it, and is a major hassle. If that stuff is important to you, there's always the option of jailbreaking your iphone, which opens up a world of customizable possibilities.


----------



## xxxlovefactorxxx (May 27, 2012)

dann said:


> The new iphone which is expected to come out in the fall will supposedly have a larger screen with 4g LTE capabilities. If you want a refined phone that does what you expect it to do and does it well, I'd go with an iPhone.
> 
> It is true you can personalize things with an android phone, but that often requires rooting it, and is a major hassle. If that stuff is important to you, there's always the option of jailbreaking your iphone, which opens up a world of customizable possibilities.


Jail breaking ends up in loss of waranty. You currently own an iPhone?


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

TheRamona369 said:


> Jail breaking ends up in loss of waranty. You currently own an iPhone?


If you ever find yourself actually needing that warranty, you can restore your iphone back to factory settings and nobody will know it was jailbroken.
I do indeed own an iphone


----------

